# advice needed



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

is 1 nip and skin puncture enough reason to get rid of my dog, I have a 4 year old (with neighborhood buddies) and a 1 1/2 YO that wont understand to back away. if I keep her is her life deminished to in the kennel or in the field? I have a good home for her more in the country, and I think I can take her when I want this fall.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

So your dog is a Draht?

I hate the position you are in. It's so darn scary when you have kids around dogs. Sometimes the dogs are simply defending themselves. When that's the case, it's hard to fault the dog.

All that being said, there is rarely a reason for any dog to bite a child. I won't tolerate it. If you explained the exact circumstances of the bites, it would give us more insight.

All I can tell you for sure is that NO DOG is worh a maimed or dead child.


----------



## rand_98201 (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah i am a little confuesd? is this your drathaar? what happened exactly? what you said is very general and broad.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my Draht, nipped an adult friend of mine that was being a pest, dog growled and the friend kept pestering, dog was on 1 of those screw into the ground things in the front yard so she couldnt just leave, she nipped and broke skin instead. my fear is that my dog figured a way to get people to leave her alone other than just a growl, and my kids or neighbor kids may not back away at a slight growl. she had been given rabies and distemper shots within the week....my wife saw it happen....maybe a more stern immediate reaction to the dog from me would have made it OK...there are so many variables that I hate to make a rash decision
I hate most that an adult was STUPID and now my dog has to go away.
she is fantastic with kids and adults alike, 
maybe that should have been my original question...."Could my dog now be a danger because of an idiot?"
not worth the risk I guess...we had a good run, it just hurts..we have had her for 6 years....she is our first child
good thing is I found a good home for her in the country that she will be very happy, real good guy, no kids, loves hunting, and I can pick her up on my way hunting whenever I want.


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

I am not sure what you have said is enough to warrant sending the dog away. I am concerned about the growling as well. In my book growling at a human is not an appropriate response to human behavior. Certainly growling at an adult or child that is established as not a stranger and therefore not a threat is something that needs to be immediately corrected.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd have kicked the [email protected] out of the stupid a$$hole that teased the dog. What a jerk. The poor dog is defending itself and now it has to pay.

There's a couple of things here. 1) Your "friend" is an idiot and shouldn't be let around any dog if he's that stupid. 2) Dogs are far more apt to bite when they're on a stake than in a kennel. If the dog had the run of the yard it probably wouldn't have happened.

It that's the extent of it, I'd keep the dog and put it in it's own backyard kennel. To me, it was protecting itself and maybe YOUR property against a jerk. No way I'd get rid of that dog. I'd get rid of the friend that caused the problem.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

unless the dogs shown agression to other people I would keep it even dogs when pushed hard enough will nip and a nip is a far cry from a bite its a warning to leave me alone not an attack.

That said no child should even be left alone with any dog because kids don't know when to quit and can't read dog body language

I raised 5 kids with a house full of shorthairs but I have a room on one side of the house the dogs stay in when I'm not supervising.

I would follow GHs advice build a pen for her when you can't be there and kick your buddy in the nuts


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

I probably would have punched said moron in the neck and told him to never come back. That is after he got out of hospital because of collapsed trachea. Dogs will defend the only way they know how, by growling then biting, especially if the guy was in it's territory. I have female that is the same way. I won't get rid of her for nothing.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I was of the understanding that this what you Drath people like in your dogs. Never had a one of my German wirehairs act like that. None of my dogs growl at people unless they feel a threat.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

gundogguru said:


> I was of the understanding that this what you Drath people like in your dogs. Never had a one of my German wirehairs act like that. None of my dogs growl at people unless they feel a threat.


Where'd you ever get that misinformed idea? Sharpness in Draht's is strongly discouraged, as it should be. I, personally, have never seen a mean Draht.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

gundogguru said:


> None of my dogs growl at people unless they feel a threat.


is this not what happened? dont draw a conclusions about my dog or the breed. what you have said, in my opinion, is a personnal attack. so go screw yourself. thanks


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep your dog and lose your friend.. don't let it happen again!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You guys want to give each other a hard time go to the politics or hot topics forum


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with those who say lose the friend and keep the dog. I've had three Drahts, noe of them were/are mean. In fact the two I have now are very friendly, unless someone is out side who will not identify themselves, ie they can smell them but can't see them. They love kids especially, but I always keep them supervised around strangers.

You know your dog's temperment best, but if it were me I'd keep the dog.

Wes


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

fargodawg said:


> gundogguru said:
> 
> 
> > None of my dogs growl at people unless they feel a threat.
> ...


 I know the breed very very well. I have had GWP's for over 20 years. My first dogs was a german import. I know sharp when i see it. How please tell me the differance between my dogs and your DRATH. Screw you.


----------

